# bind startet nach Internet-Zwangstrennung nicht mehr neu

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

ich habe bei uns auf der Arbeit ein komisches Problem. Wir haben dort einen gentoo-Server stehen, mit hardened-stable-amd64 Profil und ansich gab es die letzten 4 Monate auch keine Probleme. Der Server arbeitet als Router und Nameserver, und ist per DSL-Modem ans Internet angeschlossen.

Bekannterweise trennen die Provider ja nach 24h die Verbindung. Auch kein Problem, der server baut die Verbindung immer wieder brav auf. Was ich schon immer seltsam fand, wenn die Zwangstrennung kommt, dann stoppt auch bind. Und wenn dann wieder eine Verbindung besteht startet bind neu.

Ist das eigentlich ein normales Verhalten? Weil eingestellt habe ich das nicht und im Prinzip würde ich das auch gerne geändert haben. Aber naja, das hat der server von Anfang an gemacht und es gab auch nie Probleme. Bind ist jedesmal brav neugestartet. Zumindest die ersten 4 Monate ....

Seit letzter Woche Freitag startet bind nicht mehr neu, d.h. irgendwann nachts kommt die Zwangstrennung, bind stoppt, Verbindung wieder hergestellt, bind startet nicht(!) ...

Das ist ziemlich beknackt, weil über den nameserver auch noch interne Sachen laufen und vorallem komplett unverständlich weil ich an dem Tag keine Updates gefahren habe.

Natürlich habe ich mir erstmal die "messages" angeschaut, aber dort erscheint keinerlei Fehler. Bind stoppt ganz ordnungsgemäß und versucht erst gar nicht mehr neu zu starten.

Tja, und das Ergebnis ist das jeden Morgen erstmal bind per Hand aus dem Netzwerk heraus neugestartet werden muss, vorher läuft das gesamte FirmenNetzwerk nicht mehr - nicht gut.

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## kriz

ist vllt. eine etwas dreckige loesung aber wie waers die daemons per cron geregelt zu stoppen/starten?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

hmm, ja, also diese Lösung ist wirklich "dreckig" und fällt deswegen erstmal komplett raus.

Suche schon eine "saubere" Lösung.

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## manuels

Naja, ein bisschen sauberer waere das Nutzen des /etc/ppp/ip-up Scriptes zum neustarten von Bind.

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn, wenn du deine "eigene Zwangstrennung" per Script durchführst? 

Der Vorteil wäre, dass du kontrollieren kannst, wann die Internetverbindung getrennt wird und außerdem kannst du hinterher alle Dienste wieder sauber starten. Damit sollten dann deine hier beschriebenen Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen.

Ich hatte sowas mal testweise am laufen und es funktionierte prima. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist es ausreichend die Internetverbindung für ein paar Minuten zu trennen.

Gruß AWO

----------

## kriz

 *AWO wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wie wäre es denn, wenn du deine "eigene Zwangstrennung" per Script durchführst? 
> 
> Der Vorteil wäre, dass du kontrollieren kannst, wann die Internetverbindung getrennt wird und außerdem kannst du hinterher alle Dienste wieder sauber starten. Damit sollten dann deine hier beschriebenen Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen.
> ...

 

das nicht genau das n cronjob?  :Wink: 

----------

## AWO

 *kriz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das nicht genau das n cronjob? 

 

... stimmt eigentlich.   :Smile: 

Gruß AWO

----------

## labs

Hallo...,

ich habe auch dieses problem. Gelöst habe ich dieses indem ich das INIT-Script (/etc/init.d/named) wie folgt angeglichen habe:

depend() {

          need net.eth1

          ......

}

wobei "eth1" das interne Netzwerkinterface (z.B. 192.168.0.1) ist. Danach ist die Anhängigkeit zu allen anderen Netzwerkinterfaces (z.B. ppp0, eth0 ...) nicht mehr gegeben. Wenn also "ppp0" neu gestartet wird, wird named nicht neu gestartet.

Dieses kann selbstverständlich für alle andern Dienste (ldap, squid, dhcp) ebenso angeändert werden.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Torsten

----------

## py-ro

Oder in 

/etc/conf.d/rc

die Variabel 

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"
```

oder 

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="none"
```

setzen. BEschreibung dazu in der Datei.

Py

----------

## kriz

 :Wink:  als loesung sind mir auch spontan n paar funktionen eingefallen.

----------

